# What do you have in your pockets?



## SSwain (Jul 27, 2012)

EMT Pants...
Aside from the standard trauma shears, pen light, pen, wallet, and cell phone....what do you carry in your duty pants pockets?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 27, 2012)

FDNY won't get us BDU pants. They claim the pockets interfere with putting on our bunker pants in the event of a dangerous scene.

I think it's a load of crap. They just don't want to buy 20,000 pairs of BDU for us -.-

So to answer your question, I don't have pockets.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont really carry alot of stuff in my pockets,  trauma shears, pen, pen light, cell phone, hand sanitizer and some cash.  every now and then a saline flush or some tape will find its way there but thats about it.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 27, 2012)

CRKT M16 knife
Fat Ivan Door Chock
Leather work gloves

plus pens, shears, and nitrile gloves and a polytac flashlight


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2012)

I've started carrying an extra start kit (because we only have one in our gear!) and I keep a small roll of coban (actually it's VetRap) for securing IVs on lil old ladies. Much nicer than tape on fragile old skin. 

Also a wallet, knife, shears a couple of pens and a Streamlight Stylus Pro. 

We're not allowed to add or subtract anything from our gear load out, so if you want anything that's not standard across the system, you've got to carry it. And we wear flight suits, so that cuts down on the available pocket area. 

Most of us carry our radios on straps, and people have all kinds of stuff attached to those.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 27, 2012)

Wallet (leg pocket), cellphone, breath mints and ambulance keys,  when i remember I like to keep a 3mL syringe in my pocket for Valsalva if needed


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 27, 2012)

Wallet, knife, small flashlight at night, cell phone.  I also stuff a leg pocket full of gloves.  

I'll also carry a back pack with fresh socks, baby wipes, (don't underestimate what a difference fresh socks and a quick baby wiping can make) muck boots, comfortable clear safety glasses, puncture resistant gloves and cold/wet weather gear depending on forcast.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I've started carrying an extra start kit (because we only have one in our gear!) and I keep a small roll of coban (actually it's VetRap) for securing IVs on lil old ladies. Much nicer than tape on fragile old skin.



I wish more medics did this. I don't understand why medics don't understand that using regular tape on parchment thin skin is a bad idea.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe because tape is easier? Vet wrap could slip position?

I don't know...just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 27, 2012)

I keep one cargo pocket empty for the backs of electrodes, equipment packaging and other "clean" garbage created on a call. My right cargo holds my pocket drug guide and medical directives. Otherwise I carry my wallet a pen and a notepad. Phone, shears, multitool, radio clip etc are all on my belt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Maybe because tape is easier? Vet wrap could slip position?
> 
> I don't know...just playing devil's advocate.



Have you ever used coban? 

I also use it on diabetics when I know I'm going to pull the IV after the D50 and some fluid an I'm not going to transport. 

Besides, the stuff I have is from my girlfriend's vet practice and it has little cartoon sheep or tractors on it.  everyone likes sheep and tractors.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Have you ever used coban?
> 
> I also use it on diabetics when I know I'm going to pull the IV after the D50 and some fluid an I'm not going to transport.
> 
> Besides, the stuff I have is from my girlfriend's vet practice and it has little cartoon sheep or tractors on it.  everyone likes sheep and tractors.



Just made my morning lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 27, 2012)

An O2 wrench and a Sharpie


----------



## SSwain (Jul 27, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> An O2 wrench and a Sharpie



Not a bad idea. Sucks not being able to find the wrench when you need it.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 27, 2012)

I work for the fire department and we dont wear pants with cargo pockets, so i dont like to weigh myself down with tons of stuff.

Knife, pen, notepad and contact drops.  Everything else stays in one of the many bags that come in with me.


----------



## charlie37 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Charlie*

Not enough money lol.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Right side leg pocket: notebook, wallet, a couple small quick reference guides for drips that we don't use very often. 

Outside right side leg pocket: Trauma shears, knife, a couple pens, Sharpie. 

Left side leg pocket: Stethoscope

Small left side leg pocket: ALS keys


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cell phone, knife, wallet, keys, headphones, tape, and a notepad.


----------



## Smash (Jul 27, 2012)

In my pockets?  My keys and my wallet. And usually my hands.


----------



## reddawn (Jul 27, 2012)

cellphone and a can of grizzly


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> I work for the fire department and we dont wear pants with cargo pockets, so i dont like to weigh myself down with tons of stuff.
> 
> Knife, pen, notepad and contact drops.  Everything else stays in one of the many bags that come in with me.



I'm glad someone most likely shares my pain.

We have the most uncomfortable pants ever over at FDNY.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 27, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Left side leg pocket: Stethoscope



Glad to know I'm not the only one who puts a stethoscope there. 

In my upper left pocket are my cell phone and keys (unless I need to have someone bring my car to the station). In my upper right pocket is my wallet. Right side pocket usually has a pack of chewing gum. Anything else I usually grab from the ambulance.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 28, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm glad someone most likely shares my pain.
> 
> We have the most uncomfortable pants ever over at FDNY.



Shoooot, id rather be in regular pants than cargos.  They look much better IMO.  And if we get a fire call i dont want all kinds of stuff to be out of reach under my bunkers.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Have you ever used coban?
> 
> I also use it on diabetics when I know I'm going to pull the IV after the D50 and some fluid an I'm not going to transport.
> 
> Besides, the stuff I have is from my girlfriend's vet practice and it has little cartoon sheep or tractors on it.  everyone likes sheep and tractors.



I can see it now "ummm why does that tape say veterinary use only on it?" 

"Oh sorry ma'am you didn't know that Vets who flunk out of vet school get to be paramedics?"


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn, I feel like a wacker. I have to carry an eye chart, reflex hammer, 2 tuning forks, 2 pocket guides (one more for documentation, the other covers basic workups) and pens. My steth goes on a belt holster and I've got another belt holster for my opthalmo and ottoscopes.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 28, 2012)

A little notebook.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who puts a stethoscope there.
> 
> In my upper left pocket are my cell phone and keys (unless I need to have someone bring my car to the station). In my upper right pocket is my wallet. Right side pocket usually has a pack of chewing gum. Anything else I usually grab from the ambulance.



That is where my stethoscope goes.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 28, 2012)

Deck of cards, wifi hotspot, Ben Franklin half dollar


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I can see it now "ummm why does that tape say veterinary use only on it?"
> 
> "Oh sorry ma'am you didn't know that Vets who flunk out of vet school get to be paramedics?"



I love that stuff.

I've got a few rolls in my personal first-aid kit, and my father keeps some in his. In fact, I just had to go to a farm supply store to restock my supply since my father used the last of what I had. He was disappointed I was out of the stuff with paw-prints, so he had to use solid blue.

I don't foresee using my first aid kit for non-family members, but I suppose if I came across something serious enough, and knew it would take a long time for proper help to arrive I'd break it out. I'd be concerned about a possible latex allergy though, since it does contain latex.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> I work for the fire department and we dont wear pants



my new signature quote


----------



## MissK (Jul 28, 2012)

left pocket: id holder
left cargo: pens, field guide
right pocket: cell phone, chapstick
right cargo: shears, penlight, gum, lotion


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 28, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> FDNY won't get us BDU pants. They claim the pockets interfere with putting on our bunker pants in the event of a dangerous scene.


That is a load of crap, depending on what brand of pants you get.  I love my spiewaks....  in fact, I wore them today, at the firehouse, and had no problem getting my bunker pants on over them when we had a call.  They also happen to cost 50-60 per pair.

Other BDUs can have the bulging pockets, and I can see them causing problems.  

my pants have close to 9 pockets.......

back pockets are empty... sometimes they get puncture resistant gloves in the left one, depends on my mood.

front pocket might have my knife (If I remember to grab it), or it might have a cell phone... usually if I am in a text convo with someone.  otherwise.....

left cargo pocket has a zipper on the top, so cell phone goes in there.  If no cell phone, and going to a potentially violent call, stethoscope goes in there, else it's around my neck or on the dash of the truck.

right cargo pocket also has a zipper, so wallet goes in there.  it won't fall out if I'm horizontal since the zipper closes.

sheers are on the outside of the cargo pocket.

These pants also have exterior cargo pockets, which have a velcro cover and the flaps are sewn shut.  I don't know exactly why, but because they are a pain to get into, these are empty too.

There are also two small pockets by my shins.... in the left one is my badge/ID, and in the right one is my ipod.

and if you looked at me with all the stuff in my pockets, the only thing you would be able to see is my scope because of it's size, and my sheers because they are outside.

I also have a swivel radio holster on my belt.

I love my cargo pants, hated it at my old job when we had to wear regular uniform pants and people wore bat belts


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

In my sexy polyester brown pants, i sport scissors and maybe narcotics if it is my day to carry them.

My duty belt is where all the magic happens though...  Flashlight, handcuffs, pager, glove thingy and radio holder.

Up on my chest region, in addition to all my bling (badge, collar brass, name bar, commendation bar), pen, handcuff key, Sharpie, stylus, phone and little note pad in my breast pockets.

I might carry a knife at my POC fire gig if i am actually wearing a uniform since i only have to play an EMT there, not paramedic, but usually it is shorts and a t shirt since it is paid on call...  Never a problem donning turnouts with cargo pants on though...  We use aspen mills EMS 2 pants and they are wonderful...


----------



## DPM (Jul 29, 2012)

A few pens, some gloves, something to take notes. Sometimes chewing gum...

That's about it. I don't need or want cargo pockets to be honest. I don't like having things swinging around on my legs like that.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

I like to wear my military boots whenever on a call (can't wait till i'm back in action in september >.<), And when I used to take calls in extremely...sketchy.. areas, I would have my military spec machete in a holster, tucked into my boot. if I ever went down, it could be out in a matter of seconds, and its sharp enough to cut through bone like butter.

Other times, I'd keep my switchblade in my left front pocket, trauma scissors/regular scissors on buttons on the side, gloves in my right front pocket, and usually a flashlight in my bottom right front pocket. I wanted to convince my chief to let me put velcro on my right shoulder and the flashlight, go all alan-wake style with it.


Oh and for pediatric calls, I'd almost always walk in with a little stuffed animal, we always had something on our buses for them. It builds trust with you a lot quicker, and you can start from the head with kids if you do it.


----------



## DPM (Jul 29, 2012)

shiroun said:


> ...I would have my military spec machete in a holster, tucked into my boot. if I ever went down, it could be out in a matter of seconds, and its sharp enough to cut through bone like butter.



:unsure:

A 12 in knife sticking out of your boot?


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

DPM said:


> :unsure:
> 
> A 12 in knife sticking out of your boot?



My pants would be over it. It doesnt even show or leave any imprint. The boots go up to my mid-shin. Actually a little below that.


----------



## DPM (Jul 29, 2012)

shiroun said:


> My pants would be over it. It doesnt even show or leave any imprint. The boots go up to my mid-shin. Actually a little below that.



Where do you work that you feel the need to carry that around with you?


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

DPM said:


> Where do you work that you feel the need to carry that around with you?



It wasn't necessarily where, it was some of the calls. I've worked in a couple of areas, both were decent areas, that had sections of rich people, etc. Then you'd have sections of trailerparks, dilapidated buildings, etc.

I never used it, just to clarify. It was mostly for my own peace of mind, any conflicts I ever came up on, I was able to talk my walk out of, or simply walk away. It was simply more for myself then anyone else, I liked having it, and knowing if I needed to I could use it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be careful with packing a blade like that. I know that where I work, showing up with that on your person would earn you a written reprimand and maybe a few days off. 

Lord help you if you ever displayed or made any gestures with it in a "violent" situation. Termination for sure.

I have worked in some sketchy areas and some of my districts are not very nice, but I never felt the need to carry a weapon like a machete.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'd be careful with packing a blade like that. I know that where I work, showing up with that on your person would earn you a written reprimand and maybe a few days off.
> 
> Lord help you if you ever displayed or made any gestures with it in a "violent" situation. Termination for sure.
> 
> I have worked in some sketchy areas and some of my districts are not very nice, but I never felt the need to carry a weapon like a machete.



My chief(s) knew I had it. I gave them the explanation why, and basically discussed reasons in which it was proper to use it, which would be, solely and only, situations that proved to be a life threat to me or my partner(s), that I would be unable to get out of. Any other reasons for it, as you said, would be grounds for termination.


----------



## DPM (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you ever thought about something a bit more... legal? And that has more stand-off, like pepper spray. It might be a foot long but you've still got to get close to use it.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

DPM said:


> Have you ever thought about something a bit more... legal? And that has more stand-off, like pepper spray. It might be a foot long but you've still got to get close to use it.



Suprisingly, it IS legal. I went over the NY laws. 

I quit carrying it anyway, I carry a flick lock (?) knife now, pretty much anywhere I go. I keep the bigger one at home now.

And I think machete might be the wrong word for it, it's just a big knife. I'm not sure on the classifications of knives.


----------



## emtCstock (Jul 29, 2012)

My kit on my belt with all my sheers, Vics Vapo rub, a little flip note book, gum, wallet, cell phone, and gloves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never understood the whole vapor rub thing. The point of that stuff is to open up your nose so you can breathe...thus breathing in more stinky stuff. 

I carry my phone, my wallet, a pen, a sharpie, shears, starting tomorrow narcs, and keys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've never understood the whole vapor rub thing. The point of that stuff is to open up your nose so you can breathe...thus breathing in more stinky stuff.



Oh no. That Vic's menthol smell wipes out the smell of GI bleed, colostomy bag soup and 10 day old dead body. 

Try it. You'll see.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Oh no. That Vic's menthol smell wipes out the smell of GI bleed, colostomy bag soup and 10 day old dead body.
> 
> Try it. You'll see.



It may pose a problem that I hate the smell of menthol...colostomy soup may possibly be worse though. 

Especially when they keep 4 weeks worth of it in 5 gallon buckets next to their bed. That one scarred me for life.


----------



## emtCstock (Jul 29, 2012)

I love my vapo rub, I use it all occasionally (mainly just rotting body parts) and it works wonders for me. It's just a matter of putting it on before you smell anything bad.


----------



## 325Medic (Jul 29, 2012)

Spyderco Endura knife, Leatherman on belt, narc keys / o2 wrench and a pocket guide. I wear a radio strap also but do not keep anything on the strap it self. My full time job does not wear BDU type pants but the part time job does. I don't like the pockets though but really dont care.

325.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm glad someone most likely shares my pain.
> 
> We have the most uncomfortable pants ever over at FDNY.



Not sure who makes yours, but we get these and they are by far the most uncomfortable things I have ever had the pleasure of wearing. I got them a size larger just to avoid having any excess skin content and dry them with tennis balls occasionally but they still SUCK.

The also have tiny pockets, all I have is a pen, a small Gerber locker (all the cool kids have some sort of knife, why not me?) in my back pocket along with my wallet, a wadded up pair of gloves or two, and my phone. I keep a notepad in my shirt pocket, another pen, and sometimes a penlight. Evening and nights I'll but a pair of shears through my belt since I might actually do EMT type work...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Not sure who makes yours, but we get these and they are by far the most uncomfortable things I have ever had the pleasure of wearing. I got them a size larger just to avoid having any excess skin content and dry them with tennis balls occasionally but they still SUCK.



We get to pick between 3 pant types and 1 flight/jump suit if we are on our 24 hour car  . 4 pocket straight leg, 6 pocket cargo type, and 9 pocket cargo type. Of course I get the 9 pocket ones because they are the most expensive and the company pays for them


----------



## Tigger (Jul 29, 2012)

Deviation from company uniform standards is the express route to termination. I agree with the policy to a point, but why can I not just purchase a pair of pants that looks identical but is made of cotton? At this point I think I'd spend the money.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that I am wearing pants. This is what I got. 


Right pocket- wallet and cash
Right cargo- nothing

Left pocket- phone charger
Left cargo- gloves 

Lol very exciting stuff.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess I could tell  what I carry in mine (now that I am a working EMT  )
Left Front pocket. Gum/mints
R F pocket,  Kershaw or Spyderco Delica
Left Rear nothing
R R Wallet
Left Cargo Stethoscope
Left outer cargo pens/markers
R Cargo note pad, cheat sheet (normal vitals, drug doses, tell tales...etc)
R outer cargo penlight, shears
Left lower (shin) old chapstick tube filled with Vicks
R lower extra gloves
On my belt...cell phone, pager, keys

FWIW, my dept issues 5.11 EMT pants.


----------



## Glider (Jul 30, 2012)

I wear large gloves normally, so I keep 2-3 pairs of XLs in my side cargo for the nursing homes, hoarders, and traumas. 

Other then that standard cell, wallet, sheers.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Now that I am wearing pants. This is what I got.



As compared to days at work when you aren't wearing any pants?







...also, this thread.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Right outer cargo: shears, 2 pens, 4sevens flashlight, sharpie

Right inner cargo: 2 pairs of gloves, notepad, led headlamp, a few alcohol pads

Right pocket: cell phone

Left pocket: knife

Left cargo: scope


----------



## DVetter (Sep 4, 2012)

*What do you keep in your pants pockets*

Aside from the standard trauma shears, and latex gloves ,I keep a small note pad,extra ink pen, a highlighter pen, multi-tool, mag light, eye  pro, tic-tacs and a credit card in a protective cover. ( never know when you will get the munchies)


----------



## homingmissile (Sep 16, 2012)

Left cargo: stethoscope

Right cargo: A gel-tip pen and I actually have one of those treck cutters instead of trauma shears.

Left pocket: wallet

Right pocket: cellphone

Rear pockets: one pair of nitrile gloves each.


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 16, 2012)

I want to preface this by saying I CAN'T STAND junk in my pockets!

L front pocket: Wallet.
R front pocket: Cell phone.

Back pockets...nothing, unless I'm carrying a radio with me. I carry my radio in my back pocket, and that comes out the instant I'm back in the truck.

All the EMS stuff is in the bag.


----------

